# Can 5x120 be redrilled to 5x112?



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

I am about to pick up some Land Rover Mondials and I wanted to know if I have to get adapters or can I just get them redrilled from 5x120 to 5x112 for my MKV and run it with hub rings?

Thanks.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

what are the offsets?


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> what are the offsets?


I believe the offset is 56 all around. 18x8 on all four wheels btw.


----------



## 03Kevin (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.motorsport-tech.com/wheel_adapters.html

these guys help alot:thumbup:


----------

